# how to get views on YouTube



## Baalf (May 14, 2020)

I don't know if this is the right section for this, but YouTube is a video site yet, so that is why I'm asking here.


Barely anyone visits my YouTube page. My dad said to give people what they want and not what I want, but I don't know what people want. The only video is I make that really get that many views are my Mugen videos, but most of those videos involve fat fur Mugen characters. Right now, I am tempted to do a video where I go through several different versions of robot Master levels in Mega Man 2 hacks, but most of those hacks are designed for difficulty, not fun Factor. I've tried many different things, but nothing seems to stack with a minor exception of my fat fur Mugen videos. I'm just not sure what to do.


----------



## Zehlua (May 17, 2020)

Make what you're really passionate about, and be patient! It takes YEARS to be popular


----------



## Namba (May 19, 2020)

That's something you have to do for yourself or you'll get burned out fast. Your viewers will know if your heart isn't in it.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 19, 2020)

Be really smart, or be really dumb.


----------



## Baalf (May 19, 2020)

Namba said:


> That's something you have to do for yourself or you'll get burned out fast. Your viewers will know if your heart isn't in it.



With me, it's hard to tell because my voice is very nasally, and that makes it sound like I am always unenthused.


----------



## BabiNani (May 19, 2020)

Part of it is putting yourself out there in ways other than posting videos. Make comments on other peoples' videos. Link your videos on other social media sites like Twitter and the like. Post comments on those sites as well.

The problem isn't that people aren't interested in your content (which should be something you enjoy making, not what you think others will enjoy, because that takes the fun out of it) it's just that most people don't even know your content is there! Put yourself out there more so more people can find your videos


----------



## Baalf (May 21, 2020)

BabiNani said:


> Part of it is putting yourself out there in ways other than posting videos. Make comments on other peoples' videos. Link your videos on other social media sites like Twitter and the like. Post comments on those sites as well.
> 
> The problem isn't that people aren't interested in your content (which should be something you enjoy making, not what you think others will enjoy, because that takes the fun out of it) it's just that most people don't even know your content is there! Put yourself out there more so more people can find your videos



I think another problem I had is trying to figure out when it's appropriate, but I did put up a video on one of my art accounts that I hope advertises my video is a little.

www.youtube.com: Baalf Games
Also, my account: Baalf Games. My account even has a cute little mascot that shows up in my videos, and my catchphrase has pretty much become "Bad Baalf! Bad!"


----------



## Mambi (May 21, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> I don't know if this is the right section for this, but YouTube is a video site yet, so that is why I'm asking here.
> 
> 
> Barely anyone visits my YouTube page. My dad said to give people what they want and not what I want, but I don't know what people want. The only video is I make that really get that many views are my Mugen videos, but most of those videos involve fat fur Mugen characters. Right now, I am tempted to do a video where I go through several different versions of robot Master levels in Mega Man 2 hacks, but most of those hacks are designed for difficulty, not fun Factor. I've tried many different things, but nothing seems to stack with a minor exception of my fat fur Mugen videos. I'm just not sure what to do.



I *swear *I'm not saying this to be mean or to insult you, honestly, but hear me out...this is perspective that might help you. 

Basically from a youtube POV what you're saying is "Nobody notices me, I'm not popular". and "I give people what they want, not what I want".  That means that first off you're not doing it for YOU anymore, and odds are it's showing, but that's not the root problem...you're making videos and kind of *expecting *that people will flock to them, but the simple fact is...you're a nobody to the planet currently. Your videos might be *stunning* (I never watched them before), but frankly unless you have a press agent, why the hell would you think that the media buzz of billions of people on the planet are suddenly, *for no apparent reason*, going to be talking about the gloriousness that is *your *channel? 

You need to put your ego aside for a moment and just let the process take hold. If they're great word of mouth will spread but it takes TIME to spread. To the erst of the world you're just one channel among millions and I don't give a crap HOW good it is, nobody has a reason to check it out until they heard of you *first*, or they *stumble *across it. That goes for anybody literally...singers, reviewers, stunt videos, no matter, so this isn't personal...it's just the way it is. Why do you think shows like "America's Got Talent" and "the Voice" exist? People are awesome but nobody knows it until they have a reason to. I bet every one of them killed it at local parties and clubs but it doesn't mean anything from a "popularity" point of view. To just expect popularity is a high-school mentality that doesn't work outside the trappings of the school's audience. (in essence it works in school because it's so small the rumour mill becomes the press agent for anything)

Why do you think some youtubers do nothing but plaster literally just their name everywhere on the planet like some obnoxious tagger (BTW don't do that!)? They have nothing to say but they are trying to make people talk about them in *any *form! So even if all you know about say Jacksepticeye is that the news reported a massive racist stunt, congrats...his name just burned into the mainstream as if he has something to say...when in reality he was basically in the same boat as you. Why does Rosanne says crap, or Paris Hilton in the news at all? So people will say their names when they have no other reason to...that's it. 

So you have the cheating sell-your-soul method of do something so radical that people have to talk about you whether they want to or not...*or *do the decent thing and just make good videos and accept that you're not that special compared to people making videos with huge production budgets and better talent. Accept that your channel will grow ON IT'S OWN and more importantly you'll still be doing it for the right reasons. Don't get obsessed with the number of views, and just remember why you're doing it in the first place. 

Or slap a baby hard in the face while wearing a Nazi-themes PRIDE rainbow tutu on your next video...I promise you the internet will never shut up about your channel after that! <grin>


----------



## Tyno (May 21, 2020)

It looks like you're all over the place with music, games and rants. Try to focus in more on one type of video. The quality of videos you make are pretty poor too. Maybe try and do less niche videos that only a few people would watch like the ones about fatfurs. If views are what you are looking for then try and make content that will appeal to more people.


----------



## Baalf (May 21, 2020)

Mambi said:


> I *swear *I'm not saying this to be mean or to insult you, honestly, but hear me out...this is perspective that might help you.
> 
> Basically from a youtube POV what you're saying is "Nobody notices me, I'm not popular". and "I give people what they want, not what I want".  That means that first off you're not doing it for YOU anymore, and odds are it's showing, but that's not the root problem...you're making videos and kind of *expecting *that people will flock to them, but the simple fact is...you're a nobody to the planet currently. Your videos might be *stunning* (I never watched them before), but frankly unless you have a press agent, why the hell would you think that the media buzz of billions of people on the planet are suddenly, *for no apparent reason*, going to be talking about the gloriousness that is *your *channel?
> 
> ...




Zzzzzzzzz...

...

WAH! I'M AWAKE! I'M AWAKE!

My dad is the one that told me I should be doing what people want and not what I want, but honestly, I've only been doing what I want. Sometimes I want to play a game. Sometimes I want to go on a rant. So far, my rants have mostly been about why I don't like human characters in Media, but I haven't finished that series so most of my points are still not spoken.

Also, I know jacksepticeye from Disney's player select. He is like the most common person that shows up on that show. He even had a Saint Patrick's Day episode all to himself.


----------



## Mambi (May 21, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Zzzzzzzzz...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



You missed the point on Jack but no matter. I'll believe you in that you're still doing what you want as you see fit and ignored your Dad's advice. Cool and a good idea IMO, so ok...you're making great original ranting videos that are in your mind awesome. Now ask why you'd expect the *world *to flock to you without having any way nor reason to know who you are. It's like having a yard sale where you're selling diamonds for 10 dollars...an awesome deal but you're only going to get people dropping by if they know about it first. Word of mouth would get around eventually but for the morning you're just going to get random people curious about the table that's shiny. If you started wondering why people aren't flocking to your clearly awesome deals by the hundreds...well that's exactly where you are right now in this metaphor.

You get views through time...or stunts I suppose. But you can't just do something to "get" popular, it has to happen on it's own or you have to start manipulating the masses, usually negatively. That was the main point I was making. And you seem convinced that your rants and points are worthy of huge views and you need to "do" something to get them. I'm curious, have you considered that you are getting *exactly *the level of popularity that you actually are due? <shrug> Maybe it's a simple reality and not a failing...


----------



## Baalf (May 21, 2020)

I... guess I don't expect thousands of people to watch me. I'm happy just to have an audience. Still, I would not mind having more views. I often feel like no one cares.


----------



## Baalf (May 22, 2020)

Tyno said:


> It looks like you're all over the place with music, games and rants. Try to focus in more on one type of video. The quality of videos you make are pretty poor too. Maybe try and do less niche videos that only a few people would watch like the ones about fatfurs. If views are what you are looking for then try and make content that will appeal to more people.



I'm not going to lie, I know my videos aren't the best quality. I know I don't have the best mascot, and I know in my last video, Big Matt's theme song is off sync to the background theme, but I'm still happy with the videos I put out. I'm still happy with Baalf as a mascot, and I still find 



Spoiler:  Big Matt's stupid theme song



"I'm Big Matt, all rump' n fat!
I'll crush you flat like bug or rat!
Try this and that against my fat!
Try punch or bat! You won't beat that!
For I'm just that: the great Big Matt!
*hearty laughter*"


 to be funny and Charming, in spite of how stupid it is, and maybe even because of how stupid it is.

I'm not going for the most professional work. I just like making videos for fun. I don't want a million views or anything, it mostly just bugs me that I get barely any rather than not a whole bunch.

I'm not sure what you mean by my account being divided. It's primarily a game account. I don't have any music videos on my YouTube account. While I do have a couple rant videos, and I hope to make more once I figure out a better song to use that isn't so edgy, even they kind of linked back to video games, because the series I started attempts to explain why I hate certain media, and that includes video games. I'm not that far into that series of videos yet.


----------



## Tyno (May 22, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> I'm not going to lie, I know my videos aren't the best quality. I know I don't have the best mascot, and I know in my last video, Big Matt's theme song is off sync to the background theme, but I'm still happy with the videos I put out. I'm still happy with Baalf as a mascot, and I still find
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For some reason when i was skimming through your videos I thought i saw remix and i connected that to music. As for songs at the beginning of your youtube videos, I only watched a few videos but didn't see this theme, you might not even need to make lyrics you can do a tune if you're worried about the lyrics being edgy.


----------



## Baalf (May 23, 2020)

Tyno said:


> For some reason when i was skimming through your videos I thought i saw remix and i connected that to music. As for songs at the beginning of your youtube videos, I only watched a few videos but didn't see this theme, you might not even need to make lyrics you can do a tune if you're worried about the lyrics being edgy.



I was referring to the Myuu collection songs that I used in my humans are not my heroes rant videos.

thedarkpiano.com: sad piano music - Royalty Free Music
I found the songs here.


----------



## Baalf (May 28, 2020)

For some reason, I'm kind of having fun doing this kind of video where I make powerful Digimon and treat them as playable bosses and come up with these weird, unique character personalities and voices for them. The real reason I'm showing that this is because of the first minute of the video. I was kind of hoping people would find it funny.


----------



## volkinaxe (May 28, 2020)

do what I do have fun making videos that`s how I got to 1k it will take some time to get subs on youtube  just keep at it


----------

